# Unique TOC Seat Post?????



## carlitos60 (Jun 26, 2013)

Any Ideas as to Uniqueness, Brand, Year, Value???

It Came on My Old TOC Bike!
!!!!!

Thanks Guys!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 26, 2013)

Interesting, worth about what I am going to offer you.....$70 shipped.


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Special!*



bricycle said:


> Interesting, worth about what I am going to offer you.....$70 shipped.





How Unique You think it is????

Trade it for a Falcon Tank!!!

Thanks for the Offer!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 26, 2013)

The Cabe is just like The Antiques Road Show. Let us appraise your antiques. :^)


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 26, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> The Cabe is just like The Antiques Road Show. Let us appraise your antiques. :^)




Yeh, but is that high end auction price, antique shop asking price or insurance appraisal?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 26, 2013)

MrColumbia said:


> Yeh, but is that high end auction price, antique shop asking price or insurance appraisal?




yes!.......


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 26, 2013)

*I Just!*



bricycle said:


> yes!.......




I kind of was asking how Rare it is and if it is worth Selling or not worth the Money and keeping it 
as something not everyone has!!!!!

Simple!

Cool Comments Though!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 26, 2013)

In answer to your question, I have seen two others of early (toc) spring posts in the last year. If I remember correctly,  another was trying to be sold for around $125 and never sold, thus my offered amt.


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Thanks Everyone for the Feedback!

I Googled it and It is from The 1890s!

Not Common!


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Road Show!!!*



GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> The Cabe is just like The Antiques Road Show. Let us appraise your antiques. :^)





Not Just an Appraisal;  Some People get to See Something they Don't See Everyday!!!!!!!

Learning Experience!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 26, 2013)

carlitos60 said:


> Any Ideas as to Uniqueness, Brand, Year, Value???
> 
> It Came on My Old TOC Bike!
> !!!!!
> ...




Here is something very similar with a 1902 patent.


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Thanks Again!*

Thanks Giovanni!

By the way, You Got Your New Adjustable Bars!!!!!!

Cool!


----------

